# Arrow Saw Recommendations?



## dux-n-dawgs (Aug 3, 2009)

Looking to add the final part to my arrow building arsenal.... an arrow saw.

What do you guys have (likes/dislikes) and what would you recommend.  In my browsing through the catalogs, I see some have dust collectors, some operate at 5000rpms and others at 8000rpms.  Some read like they have switches and others never mention a switch, leading me to believe they do not.  I don't think I need a heavy duty one since I'll probably cut off about 3-4 dozen/year.

One's I'm looking at are (but not limited to) ...
- Apple
- Cabela's
- Weston
- American Archery Products

Anybody have any recommendations???


----------



## Doyle (Aug 3, 2009)

I've heard of lots of people that use the little mini-cutoff saw from harbor freight.  Cheap and gets the job done.


----------



## satchmo (Aug 3, 2009)

I made a jig and use my chop saw with a tile blade. Very smooth and quick. Sounds crazy but works great. I have been doing this for years.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 3, 2009)

satchmo said:


> I made a jig and use my chop saw with a tile blade. Very smooth and quick. Sounds crazy but works great. I have been doing this for years.



Any pics of the jig?  just a clamp?  Curious.


----------



## Flatone (Aug 3, 2009)

http://www.bowhunterssuperstore.com....html?osCsid=0cc39f90453a5aa2f469bc240be7fcd7

I just bought this saw and it works great.  Now that I have it.... I'm pretty sure it is the same saw that cabela's sells for $100 more.

I buy alot of stuff from Bowhunters Superstore and they have never been short of first class.  Their pricing is great and shipping is always fast.

I would still suggest that you use the G5 arrow squaring device(ASD) after you cut your shafts.  This ensures that they will be dead square.

The reason for the 8000rpm saw is heat.  Slower saws can generate more heat at the cut... just be careful.


----------



## dux-n-dawgs (Aug 3, 2009)

I too am curious about this chop saw idea.

'Flatone' ..... that's one of the exact models I've been looking at.  That was something I was wondering myself about the Cabela's saw (wondering who made theirs for them)  ..... actually a lot of these saws look alot alike from pictures.


----------



## Ila Bowhunter (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for starting this thread, I have been looking at the saws also.


----------



## satchmo (Aug 3, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> Any pics of the jig?  just a clamp?  Curious.



I made a jig out of a peice of 1x6 and some smooth trim nails. 
One end settles in on the nock and the other nails hold the arrow from slipping left and right. It does cut about a 1/4 inch gap out of the carbon but I make up for it when I measure. I have a jig for secondseasons arrows and mine. 
This does work very well and does not splinter the shaft at all. Just remember to have the blade running full speed when you land it on top of the arrow and don't let up untill your saw is back up. 
I don't have any pictures because I thought alot more people did this and didn't think anything about it.
I'll go by storage and take some pictures this week.


----------



## mattech (Aug 3, 2009)

satchmo said:


> I made a jig and use my chop saw with a tile blade. Very smooth and quick. Sounds crazy but works great. I have been doing this for years.



I kinda do the same, i have a tile wet saw i bought from lowes for fifty bucks to do my kitchen and i've used it to cut a couple arrows and it works great, and its a wet saw so you dont have to worry about heat.


----------



## Double J (Aug 4, 2009)

I also made a homemade saw.  I used a air powered cutoff tool and sliding table from a belt sander.  I just lay the arrow in the slide, turn on the saw and push it through.  I will take some pics tonight and post them.


----------



## whitworth (Aug 4, 2009)

*Saws and Carbon Arrows*

After all my investigation,  I stayed with aluminum arrows and my old hacksaw, (may I say real cheap on this netsite).

Little chance I was going to pay for a "carbon arrow saw." And I admit I almost went with a saw from Harbor Freight.  

But in the end, I decided not to use an arrow, so flawed, it had to use a special saw, so I'd pass on those "special" arrows.


----------



## dux-n-dawgs (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks guys !  I'll wait and look at the pictures, but it almost sounds like if I'm going to buy an arrow saw, I need to spend the few more dollars and get a 8000rpm saw instead of the 5000.

Still looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## short stop (Aug 5, 2009)

I dont have pics  but I built   a cutoff out of a  dremel /  and 1/2  aluminum angle   for  the jg ..


----------



## dux-n-dawgs (Aug 6, 2009)

Short Stop, do you just use a 'square-off tool' (like the G5 or something) afterwards??????

I've already got a Dremel tool.  THis might just be an easy solution that I've not thought about.

I'm assuming you're doing something along the lines of reving the Dremel to max rpm's with a Heavy Duty cutt-off disc and then something along the lines of holding te arrow tight in the crease of the angled aluminum???  But you know what they say about assuming.

THANKS ! ! ! !


----------



## bowtie (Aug 6, 2009)

no matter how you go....get a g5 asd.....then it doesn't matter.....i have a weston 8000 i got from bowhunters superstore.....great saw......if yu use the dremel ...make sure you use a hose clamp to hold it down...they are torque heavy


----------



## apache61 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Arrow saw*

Here is one I made from the harbor freight saw. The saw was around $20 bucks I think. and the rest was scrap wood. It is adjustable.


----------



## dux-n-dawgs (Aug 6, 2009)

Measured off and chopped off yard stick .... brilliant ! ! !

I'd been dumb enough to mark off just where I need my arrows cut and never thought about screwing/nailing/glueing an old yard stick to the board.

Great idea's guys, keep them coming ! ! !   Ya'll are saving me some green.


----------

